# What size Latte & Cappuccino cups?



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Hi all,

Just looking around some places for some decent cups, without going too crazy price wise.

Only looking for 2 or so of each, so 2 Latte glasses and 2 white Cappuccino cups, ideally with saucers for the Cappuccino cups.

What is a good size to go for? - nothing too small, and nothing absolutely huge.

I'm seeing many different sizes in available from amazon but not 100% sure which will work best.

Thanks, Thomas.


----------



## Zouche (Jan 16, 2011)

I use a 10oz (to the brim) cup for my lattes, i've never liked the tall glasses. Plus a 10oz fits nicely under my gaggia classic, so no need to decant the shot. They were £4 each from a local kitchenmonger and are plain white with matching saucer (Maxwell Williams White Basics is the brand). I reckon there is about 8-9oz of liquid when made, which as I always use a 2oz double shot is about the perfect ratio taste-wise for me...


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Check out Coffee Hit for their ACF cups, a little expensive but they are great. They have different sizes and colours.


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

For me, I prefer 5 - 6 oz cups - but as Zouche says, it's about what ratio you like (assume a 1 - 2oz double espresso as a base) and that 1oz = slightly less than 30ml (with a small mug holding about 200ml and a large about 350ml).


----------



## spitfirex (Jun 1, 2011)

same. 5-6.5 oz for me.


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Thanks guys, I think I'll get a selection from Coffeecups.co.uk, the Coma range looks look, I'll include a few 10 oz cups for cappuccino etc.


----------



## adneycandy (Apr 6, 2016)

Wave, Bodum French press, Various Ibriks, Turkish Coffee Hand Grinder, Bialetti Mini Express, Moka Pot, AeroPress, TCA-5 syphon and lots of tasty coffee









== Chess ==


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I use the same cups for both latte and cappuccino, 8oz.

10oz sounds massive to me


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I have 2 180ml mugs and 2 350ml mugs. All bases firmly covered


----------

